
Show HN: MortgageROI – Calculate home ownership ROI and its drivers - GarrettEdel
https://www.mortgageroi.com
======
GarrettEdel
Online rent v. buy calculators never impressed me -- they were always light on
details. So I put together this project at
[https://www.mortgageroi.com](https://www.mortgageroi.com).

You can also find the Github here: [https://github.com/edelgm6/mortgage-
calc](https://github.com/edelgm6/mortgage-calc)

Would love any feedback!

